# What do you think of this relabeling method?



## COPEM CUSTOMS (Apr 14, 2015)

I am dying to give my brand the quality "finishing touch" by adding my own labels!! At this time, I don't want to outsource - I'd prefer to do it in house. I've been researching and experimenting like crazy for best/fastest/easiest way for me personally to do that without end result looking like "cheap quality".

First I tried DTG printing them various ways and sizes on my Epson F2000 - but felt it was just too much of a hassle....having to PT darks, image quality not crisp or clear enough, and not being able to cure inks without leaving collar marks since I don't have a smaller label print yet - didn't work out.

I don't know how to silk/screen print - and really liked a lot of pics I've seen posted here of screen printed labels. However I honestly just don't have the time or patience to learn any other print method right now since I'm still a DTG newbie and Lord knows that's frustrating & overwhelming enough as it is! Lol

So then I looked into heat transfer - I know we can order custom plastisol labels...but again, was trying to find way for me to do it all in house - at least for now. 

So I looked into regular heat transfer. This is what I was doing before I upgraded to DTG, so still had plenty of transfer paper around to experiment with. So far, I think this may be best solution for me - easy, fast & cheap! I just don't want it to LOOK that way...so was hoping to get other opinions/feedback before I make my final decision & go this route. I am also including a slightly larger transfer directly in the shirt with just out logo, so if my clients want to tear off the top tags, our brand still stays. What do you guys think?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Looks good. My only concern would be the feel with transfers. There is always a polymer on lights and opaque materials for darks. On a tag it's easy to rip off if they don't like it but then printed on the shirt a light transfer possibly be rough for first few washes. A dark will always have a feel to it but may not be bothersome. 

For me I hate tags on the shirts I wear. I rip them out first thing. Even the printed Gildan dryblen tags I hate. I take my spot gun to them before wearing a shirt. I know a lot of people rip the tags out.


----------



## COPEM CUSTOMS (Apr 14, 2015)

sben763 said:


> Looks good. My only concern would be the feel with transfers. There is always a polymer on lights and opaque materials for darks. On a tag it's easy to rip off if they don't like it but then printed on the shirt a light transfer possibly be rough for first few washes. A dark will always have a feel to it but may not be bothersome.
> 
> For me I hate tags on the shirts I wear. I rip them out first thing. Even the printed Gildan dryblen tags I hate. I take my spot gun to them before wearing a shirt. I know a lot of people rip the tags out.


Thank you for your honest feedback! I actually agree now that I think about it and decided to leave it on the tear away labels only but not the shirt itself. I appreciate your help!

On another note...What spot gun do use? I've been looking into them and am thinking it's something I should definitely invest in ASAP! Got TONS of misprints/test tees boxed up & it hurts just looking at them lol


----------

